
How Sequoia Venture Capital Will Pop the Bubble of Web 2.0 - Mahalo or MFAhollow? - donna
http://www.stuntdubl.com/2007/05/31/mfahalo/
======
far33d
"There is no google killer - there will be one google - at this point, we can
only hope to contain them - the barrier to entry is far to high. How hard is
it for them to snag and change the best ideas, or worst case, buy them out?
Pick a narrow niche, and hope for a buyout, or an area where they're weak, and
get entrenched before they smell ya comin'."

Hm. I believe people said that about a certain company up in Redmond (I don't
really think mahalo is that useful, but this is classic loser talk).

------
phil
Angry and mostly incoherent.

